# Sticky  Polk Audio OWM5 Multi-Purpose Home Theater Speaker (Black)



## Reviews Bot

*Polk Audio OWM5 Multi-Purpose Home Theater Speaker (Black)*

*Description:*
Nine. That's the magic number. We've come up with NINE easy and useful ways you can mount and install the OWM Series speakers. Use the OWM5 for Left, Center or Right channel applications in a small home theater; with the smaller OWM3 in the Surround positions. Use OWM5 to add Surround channels to existing Polk Audio installations (they're timbre-matched for smooth integration into Polk Audio systems). Use either OWM Series Speaker as multi-zone speakers anywhere in your home, for music, TV, movies or gaming. Add a Subwoofer (like the smart and compact wireless PSWi225) and discover full-spectrum performance with professional impact on a serious budget. Now is not the time to skimp on your entertainment. Get the most for your money without sacrificing professional performance by adding innovative, versatile OWM Series speakers anywhere in your home! Nine. That's the magic number. We've come up with NINE easy and useful ways you can mount and install the OWM Series speakers. Use the OWM5 for Left, Center or Right channel applications in a small home theater; with the smaller OWM3 in the Surround positions. Use OWM5 to add Surround channels to existing Polk Audio installations (they're timbre-matched for smooth integration into Polk Audio systems). Use either OWM Series Speaker as multi-zone speakers anywhere in your home, for music, TV, movies or gaming. Add a Subwoofer (like the smart and compact wireless PSWi225) and discover full-spectrum performance with professional impact on a serious budget. Now is not the time to skimp on your entertainment. Get the most for your money without sacrificing professional performance by adding innovative, versatile OWM Series speakers anywhere in your home!

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Polk Audio*EAN*0747192116606*Feature*Elegant, Ergonomic Design & Multiple Mounting Options
Capacitive Coupling Technology
Glass-Filled ABS Enclosure
Dynamic Balance Composite Cone Drivers
5-Way Gold-Plated Binding Posts*Item Height*16 inches*Item Length*4.1 inches*Item Width*7 inches*Label*Polk Audio*Manufacturer*Polk Audio*MPN*AM5545-A*Package Height*6.3 inches*Package Length*17.8 inches*Package Weight*9.5 pounds*Package Width*13.5 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*AM5545-A*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*Polk Audio*SKU*Polk Audio OWM5 1*Studio*Polk Audio*Title*Polk Audio OWM5 Multi-Purpose Home Theater Speaker (Black)*UPC*747192116606*UPCList - UPCListElement*747192116606*Item Weight*8 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*AM5545-A
POLKOWM5B*Model*AM5545-A*Color*Black*Warranty*5 years parts and labor


----------

